# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  Ajouter une icone  un JPanel

## dev_newbie

Salut,

j'ai un JPanel auquel je veux lui mettre une icne,

j'ai essay avec ce code mais a ne marche pas.


```

```

quelqu'un pourrait m'aider  ce sujet?
merci d'avance

----------


## Jose.N70

Bonsoir, peut tre que le chemin de ton image est incorrecte. O est elle place dans ton projet ?

----------


## javaNavCha

Bonsoir
tu dois etre sr de l'emplacement, le nom et l'extension de l'image affecte...

Essaies de dfinir l'image  partir du constructeur de ton JLabel



```
J=new JLabel (new ImageIcon("image.jpg"));
```

----------


## dev_newbie

bonjour, 
merci pour vos rponses,
j'ai corrig le chemin de l'image en mettant son chemin absolu, mais je pense que je dois mettre le panel dans un frame puis l'afficher du genre:


```

```

le frame affiche bien licne mais ce que je veux c'est dafficher seulement le panel avec licne du frame sans avoir  afficher le frame lui mme

----------


## javaNavCha

> Salut,
> 
> j'ai un JPanel auquel je veux lui mettre une icne,
> 
> j'ai essay avec ce code mais a ne marche pas.
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Bonjour
ce code crit sans prciser le chemin veut dire que l'image est dans le mme dossier que le fichier .java ou .class

----------

